# Reverse



## bad2dabone332 (Dec 2, 2020)

My Craftsman has 6 forward speeds and 2 reverse speeds. Recently (I haven't used it in a few years), the slower of the 2 reverse speeds stopped working. I thought that maybe the control cable was out of adjustment. I made an adjustment, but it didn't help. Any ideas what may have caused this?

It's a 9hp snow thrower, model# 247.88190.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the other gears are working it is most likely an adjustment issue. If that R1 gear isn't working it's likely that the position of the friction wheel is too close to the center of the drive disc when in that gear.
You might end up having to tip it up in the service position (up on the auger) and taking the pan off the bottom so you can adjust that cable so the friction wheel is equal distance from center for F1 & R1
Good time to apply a very light coat of grease or oil to the hex shaft so it shifts smoothly.

General information on friction disc 
.





I think this is your style.

.


----------



## bad2dabone332 (Dec 2, 2020)

Excellent, thanks!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

